# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Hà Giang - Du lich Ha Giang

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Hà Giang* - *du lich Ha Giang* 

Hà Giang - mảnh đất địa đầu Tổ quốc với rất nhiều cảnh đẹp làm nao lòng người. Tới với nơi đây, bạn được chiêm ngưỡng cao nguyên đá hùng vĩ, những phiên chợ vùng cao đầy sắc màu...

Mỗi bước chân đặt lên mảnh đất Hà Giang là một nguồn cảm xúc đa sắc màu lung linh hiện hữu trước mắt bạn. Thật thích thú khi được len vào tận cùng các ngõ ngách sâu trong các bản để ngắm nhìn vẻ hoang sơ đến thuần khiết, sự trải nghiệm tuyệt vời mà chỉ có thể tìm thấy trong món quà ưu ái từ thiên nhiên...



Giờ đây, mảnh đất địa đầu Tổ quốc này không còn quá xa xôi, lạ lẫm. Đã có rất nhiều du khách trong và ngoài nước chọn nơi đây là địa điểm du lịch. Và thật là, nếu bạn có hỏi bất cứ ai đã từng đặt chân tới đây, họ đều nói: rất mong có ngày trở lại...

*Thời điểm tốt nhất để du lịch Hà Giang?*

Hà Giang đẹp quanh năm, tuy nhiên, ở mỗi mùa, Hà Giang có một vẻ đẹp riêng:
Nếu lên Hà Giang vào dịp Tết, bạn sẽ được thưởng thức rất nhiều hương vị Tết khác nhau của 23 dân tộc thiểu số sinh sống tại đây. Tháng 8 và tháng 9 là mùa lúa chín. Đến Hà Giang vào thời điểm này, bạn sẽ được ngắm nhìn những ruộng bậc thang chín vàng rực rỡ.

Tháng 10 - 11 là thời điểm hoa tam giác mạch nở tím những sườn đồi, lưng núi, mang lại vẻ đẹp hết sức thơ mộng cho vùng cao nguyên đá.

*Về phương tiện đi lại?*

Nếu đi bằng ô tô: Từ Hà Nội, bạn nên đi xe khách đêm Hà Nội - Hà Giang xuất phát từ bến xe Mỹ Đình lúc 9h tối và tới 5h sáng sẽ đến Hà Giang (xe giường nằm cao cấp, liên hệ đặt chỗ qua điện thoại. Một số nhà xe uy tín là: Bằng Phấn, Hưng Thành, Hải Vân...). Giá từ 260.000 – 300.000 đồng/người.

Từ Sài Gòn, căn cứ giờ xe ô tô chạy ở Hà Nội để đặt vé máy bay từ Sài Gòn ra Hà Nội (thời gian bay mất khoảng 2h). Điểm đón khách của nhà xe cách sân bay Nội Bài hơn 1km nằm ngay ở đoạn rẽ ở Quộc lộ 2 Hà Nội đi Hà Giang.

Sau khi đến Hà Giang, bắt xe khách nội tỉnh để di chuyển giữa các địa danh hoặc thuê xe máy để di chuyển.

Nếu đi bằng xe máy: Tùy vào thời gian của chuyến đi mà bạn lựa chọn cung đường thích hợp cho mình như một số gợi ý dưới đây:

- Hà Nội – Hà Giang – Quản Bạ - Yên Minh – Đồng Văn – Mã Pí Lèng – Mèo Vạc – Bắc Mê – TP Hà Giang – Hà Nội.

- Mèo Vạc – Lũng Pìn – Mậu Duệ - Du Già – Hà Giang – Hà Nội.

- Niêm Sơn (Hà Giang) – Bảo Lộc (Cao Bằng) – Bắc Kạn – Hà Nội.

- Hà Nội – TP Hà Giang – Bắc Quang – Tân Quang – Hoàng Su Phì – Xín Mần – Cốc Pài – Lào Cai – Hà Nội.

*>> Tham khảo thêm kinh nghiệm du lịch Hà Giang*

Kinh nghiệm du lịch – phượt Hà Giang 

Cùng tham khảo lịch trình đi phượt Hà Nội - Hà Giang 03 ngày

----------


## thietht

Chợ Tình Khâu Vai

Núi đôi Quản Bạ 

Vẻ đẹp hoang sơ của bãi đá cổ Nấm Dẩn

Chợ phiên Mèo Vạc

Độc đáo những phiên chợ lùi Hà Giang 

Đến Phó Bảng tìm về quá khứ 

Cột cờ Lũng Cú 

Cao nguyên Đồng Văn

Hoàng Su Phì - Mùa Lúa Chín Nước Đổ

*Lễ hội:*

Lễ hội Quỳnh Sơn - Lạng Sơn (12/01 - 13/01)

Lễ hội Kéo chày - Hà Giang (Trung tuần của tháng 10 Âm lịch)

Lễ hội nhảy lửa Pà Thẻn - Hà Giang (Khoảng tháng 10 tháng 11 âm lịch đến ngày rằm tháng giêng)

----------


## thietht

Món thắng dền (Đồng Văn-Hà Giang)

Cháo Ẩu tấu món ngon độc đáo đất Hà Giang

Rêu nướng - Đặc sản của người Tày, Hà Giang

Một góc ẩm thực Hà Giang 

“Rớt nước miếng” với thịt lợn “đóng gông”

Lạp Xường Vùng Cao Hà Giang

----------


## thietht

Nhà hàng khách sạn Hoàng Anh

Nhà hàng Minh Hiếu

Nhà hàng KS Phương Đông 

Nhà hàng Khách sạn Hương Trà

Nhà hàng Bồng Lai

----------


## thietht

Khách sạn Hà Dương (2 sao)

Khách Sạn Kiến Vàng (2 sao)

Khách sạn Công Đoàn (1 sao)

Khách sạn Hoàng Anh (2 sao)

Khách sạn Huy Hoàn

----------


## thietht

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Hà Giang

----------


## thietht

*TỔNG HỢP TOUR DU LỊCH HÀ GIANG - TOUR DU LICH HA GIANG*

Tour Hà Nội - Hà Giang - Cao Nguyên Đồng Văn - Mèo Vạc (4 Ngày 3 Đêm) - Giá từ 3.200.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tour Hà Giang "Mùa Hoa Tam Giác Mạch"(3 Ngày 2 Đêm) - Giá 1.750.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Cao Nguyên Đồng Văn - Hà Giang - Hà Nội (4 Ngày 3 Đêm) - Giá từ 2.350.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Hà Giang - Hà Nội (3 Ngày 2 Đêm) - Giá 2.490.000VNĐ/KHÁCH

Hà Giang - Đồng Văn - Mèo Vạc - Bắc Mê - Cao Bằng (4 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá từ 2.777.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Hà Giang – Quảng Bạ - Lũng Cú - Đồng Văn - Mèo Vạc – Hà Nội (4 ngày 3 đêm ) - Giá 2.930.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Giang - Đồng Văn - Mèo Vạc - Bắc Mê - Cao Bằng (4 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá từ 2.777.000 VNĐ/Khách

HÀ NỘI – HÀ GIANG – QUẢN BẠ - ĐỒNG VĂN - LŨNG CÚ – MÃ PILÈNG - MÈO VẠC – HOÀNG SU PHÌ ( 4 ngày/ 3 đêm ) - Giá 2.550.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội – Tuyên Quang - Hà Giang – Quản Bạ - Yên Minh ( 3 ngày/ 2 đêm ) - Giá 2,250,000 VNĐ/Khách

----------


## thietht

Hà Giang đẹp ngỡ ngàng qua ống kính phượt thủ

----------

